# Cyp. fasciolatum x acaule



## tocarmar (Nov 9, 2011)

I just received this flask in the mail as a gift from our own Dido ( Christoph)!!!

Whole fask separated







One of them by itself!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow cool. Save me a couple of seedlings!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow cool. Save me a couple of seedlings!



O.K. your first on the list!!! Will see how they do this winter!! I have them in the beer fridge!!


----------



## Dido (Nov 10, 2011)

Great Photos

For me it was surprising too. 
That cross made the biggest seedlings I ever had. :drool:
Only had one time big seedlings from acaule pure too. 

So maybe this is the influence on that. 

Hope one of us is succesfull in growing them:evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish I could grow cyps from seedlings. I can keep them alive for a full year, sometimes two,but that's about it.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 10, 2011)

That'll be a weird cross, that's for sure (assuming there was no apomixis).


----------



## Dido (Nov 11, 2011)

what does apomixis mean never heard that word and my translater even dont know it.


----------



## physiognomy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dido said:


> what does apomixis mean never heard that word and my translater even dont know it.



Here is a link that should help...

"In botany, apomixis was defined by Winkler as replacement of the normal sexual reproduction by asexual reproduction, without fertilization."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apomixis


----------



## Dido (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks was succesfull too. 
Had a few time to google. 

Oh well, I think it is not a selfing, because the one plant had 6 flowers at that time and only the pollinated one get a pot on and the second plant she had 4 flowers and only the pollinated one had seed. 
This year the same with this 2 slippers and with japonicum as pollinator. But only a few seed this time. 
So the chances is every time there but I cut when they open the pollen to ensure she cannot do it, but the chaces is there that a few of the are from a different pollen. 
But I think this is true for all crosses. But what else would you do. 
Cut the pollen cut the pouch down at this flowers so I see not more possibilitys to protec them. 
Was using a plstic bag like they do it in the pollination of barley and other kinds, but often the steam broke. 
Hope the flowers will prove it. 

It maybe happened before. We think the last years that the cross of reginae and Acaule which is called Prof robatsch is maybe not the cross of the 2 Kinds. 
If you look at the cross of pubescens and Acaule you see the influence of Acaule and when you look at robatsch it looks more like a flavum alba. 
So it is hard to prove it. 
We have seed made out of reginae and Acaule again, but till now my friend have no answer from his lab if it worked, so we are waiting and in some years we can tell if it worked. 
The only thing is that the crosses with Acaule are not easy to make. 

We will see what comes out in 5-6 years.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 11, 2011)

I have heard that the use of Acaule as a pod parent is hard to do!! But to use the pollen of Acaule on another should be fine!! I am hoping to make some more crosses this year as I am hoping to have more bloom out!!


----------

